# Briz's Signature Bettas (Not by me!)



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Want to give due credit for my Betta signature icons:









*Art was done by Eliminate*, AKA Jav, found through her Deviantart. Thanks Jav!


----------



## khanhny (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh wow these are your fishies!! I'm jealous. Want one


----------



## SakTheNun (Jun 7, 2013)

The signature is so cool, and your fishes are so handsome/beautiful!


----------



## SaltAndLight (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool, where can I find one of these?


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

You can commission Jav to do the art for you if you like.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

*Update*

I had Eliminate do another pixel for Mr. Bubbles! She's gotten even better.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Ooh, pretty! Love how realistic they look. I may have to get one done...and ask how she makes them.


----------

